# Morocco or maybe not!!!



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
I would very much like to take the van over to Morocco. As we live in France insurance is not an issue, but the other half is!!!
She is really scared about going, indeed I think she would refuse and fly home!!!
Should she be worried, how safe is it really, being a Moslem country?
Does one need to travel very far once there to get the feel of the place?
Any info welcome.
Regards and thanks
Alshymer


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have not been BUT we leave UK on 9th January.
Crossing from Algeciras on 16th... Along with several other first timers who are meeting there to go..
May be to early for you but if you want info PM me.

Otherwise there is lots of info on the the forum and the web.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

We spent two months there early this year and there is nothing to be scared about. Get the Morocco Campsite book from Vicarious books. I would advise you keep to the coastal sites first and then when you are more confident, you can go inland. Don't expect European standards on campsites, however, you will find very nice friendly people who speak French and some English.

Diesel is cheap - food is reasonably priced - campsites are cheap. 

We loved it and wouldn't hesitate to go back.

Christine

PS - you can see photos etc on my website below


----------



## tomar (Dec 7, 2008)

*Morocco visit*

Hi,
did a tour with Desert Detours Oct/Nov this year and what a wonderful experience, the people couldn't be more friendly and accommodating and some wonderful scenery. My wife was with me and never felt threatened and indeed on several occasions we were invited into peoples homes to share tea with them. They are a relaxed Muslim country and welcome tourists as it is a large part of many peoples income.
The cities as you would expect are teeming with people trying to sell you something but don't be put off as they do eventually leave you alone. Try visiting some of the more rural areas which can be quite remote but are worth a visit and most areas have campsites with basic facilities.
Would certainly return to tour some of the areas we missed.

Tony


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Any idea of the cost of the ferry crossing to Morroco?


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

We sailed from Tarifa to Tangier city port and I can't remember the exact cost but it was about €240 for a return ticket. We just turned up at the port and paid at the ferry operators kiosk for the next ferry. We did the same on the return trip, just turning up at Tangier and got on the next ferry.

I think you can buy cheaper tickets in Algeciras and going to Tangier Port Med might be easier as it's closer to the motorway.

Christine


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Scattycat said:


> Any idea of the cost of the ferry crossing to Morroco?


I have been advised ( recent quote less than a few weeks).
Approx €200 for an open return ticket, van and 2 people.
This is Algeciras to Tangier med (new port) 2 hour crossing.
There is a Lidl near the large Carrefour and the travel agent guy (Carlos) who most motorhomes seem to use and recommend, now has an office attached to the side of the supermarket. You just go there with Euro's in cash and get your ticket along with required immigration and vehicle import forms.

Had a Skype chat with someone over there 2 days ago. Tangiers Med takes you straight onto a motorway, so no town hassle to negotiate.
Run down to the coast and for first night stops at places like Asilah and Larache about 90 mins.. Cash exchange places as you leave the port and fuel stop along the motorway...

It's all sounding good.... Cant wait...


----------

